# Chandeleur Island Charters



## DAWG FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

Looking for opinions on boat trips to Chandeleurs. Southern Sports is out, booked. What other boats have you used and had a great trip, Joka's Wild, Due South, Double Trouble?


----------



## brriner (Aug 7, 2017)

Not a boat, but Captain Theophile Bourgeois does fly in trips and is top notch.  Bourgeois Fishing Charters - Neworleansfishing.com


----------



## DAWG FAN (Aug 7, 2017)

brriner said:


> Not a boat, but Captain Theophile Bourgeois does fly in trips and is top notch.  Bourgeois Fishing Charters - Neworleansfishing.com



I am familiar with Theophile and want to do that trip one day for sure but want to do the mothership trip first. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 7, 2017)

DAWG FAN said:


> Looking for opinions on boat trips to Chandeleurs. Southern Sports is out, booked. What other boats have you used and had a great trip, Joka's Wild, Due South, Double Trouble?


I have been on the Due South a couple times.
Have been on a couple others but the names escape me.
Going in October on dmjcharters for the first time
All were nice boats, great food etc
Pricing was all similar. $700ish (for 2 days) per person for a full boat (10/12 fishermen) Costs go up from there for  2 1/2 days to 3 days. 3 squares a day and soft drinks, waters included. BYOB
Cant really say anything bad about any of them.
Skiffs were all comparable.
Some had a difference in sleeping quarters. Private 2 person rooms (bunk beds) as opposed to bigger open spaces with more bunk beds.
All had several bathrooms.
We generally book for the next year while we are on the previous years trip.
There are a few YouTube videos of guys trips on a couple different boats you can check out. Search Chandeluer islands.

EDIT -
There can be a big difference in the overall size of the motherships. Varies from 60'+ to 120'+. Doesn't really equate to much other than bigger common areas.
If you are trying to go this year your biggest challenge will be finding someone who isn't already booked. Some of them don't go out in the winter months (Dec/Jan). Fishing is at a low point then anyway.
If you just have a few guys you can give your names to the various Capts and they will put you on a list. Sometimes a group of guys who already have the boat booked need a few more guys to max out the boat and lower costs.
Feel free to ask any other questions and I will help if I can.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Aug 10, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> I have been on the Due South a couple times.
> Have been on a couple others but the names escape me.
> Going in October on dmjcharters for the first time
> All were nice boats, great food etc
> ...



Southern Sports was my first choice but he was booked thru June of next yr other than 1st 2 weeks of April, which we can not do. Jokas & Due South were basically the same. Finally booked with Double Trouble for May of next year. I knew these boats book up fast but had no idea that they booked a year out. Lots of return clients that book the next year while they are there this year. Looking forward to it. Been wanting to do this trip for years but always had a hard time putting 8-10 guys together.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 10, 2017)

DAWG FAN said:


> Southern Sports was my first choice but he was booked thru June of next yr other than 1st 2 weeks of April, which we can not do. Jokas & Due South were basically the same. Finally booked with Double Trouble for May of next year. I knew these boats book up fast but had no idea that they booked a year out. Lots of return clients that book the next year while they are there this year. Looking forward to it. Been wanting to do this trip for years but always had a hard time putting 8-10 guys together.


Yup its a great trip.
The pricing scares a lot of guys away but if you start figuring out what it would cost for lodging, meals, skiff rentals, gas etc somewhere else, its really not out of line. Once you pay the initial cost, there are no additional costs except tip.
Its really a great overall trip. In fact even though there are a number of motherships out there I cant remember ever seeing anybody out there fishing that wasnt a part of our own group.
And a reminder, if you forget something, once you leave the dock, you are out of luck. No running to the store.
So make your list and check it twice before going!
And of course as always, fishing is fishing. Even though we've always done well there are no guarantees no matter where you go. But the odds are good you will load the boat.


----------



## Rob (Aug 10, 2017)

I have fished with Due South a couple of times and will go back - good operation - great experience.  The crew works really hard and the food is really good.  My only improvement would be to keep the outboards on the skiffs in a little better shape.


----------



## Beehaw (Aug 28, 2017)

I have fished with the Beachwater 2 a few times and was happy with everything.


----------

